# Fire Donation - Adelaide



## Mrs I (Feb 8, 2009)

All Adelaide people read !!

Ok we have started the ball rolling and been through all our wardrobes for clothing for all the people over in victoria, we also have a washing machine single bed, and bookcase.

Anyone in the Adelaide area wanting to donate some stuff that will go over to Victoria and given out free of charge to people suffering due to fire damage please pm me.

My husband will collect from the Metro Area, gather your clothes you dont wear anymore and put them into garbage bags, kids clothes old clothes anything !!

We have a large ford transit van and if we can fill it to the brim we will drive it all over ourselves.

If we dont get a full load we will pay out of our own pocket to get it over there and make sure it goes straight to the people that are in need free of charge.

So cmon everyone in Adelaide gather together and send me a pm, with your address and when the clothes will be ready for collection, lets get this transit van full of free clothes for the people that have lost everything..

Mrs I


xxxx


----------



## kakariki (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm in Taryn! I was just going through the media releases to find out how to donate. Tomorrow will be spent clearing drawers & wardrobes & I will contact the MOSH & see if I can rustle up more support. One question ... what happens if your van can't hold it all?

PS. I will drop what I can get together off on Wednesday. Will you be around?


----------



## andyh (Feb 8, 2009)

We got heaps of kids clothes that were about to go down the salvos


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 8, 2009)

If we get too much stuff for the Van alone, fingers crossed that would be great, we will hire a large enclosed trailer as the van also has a tow bar.

We are after mainly clothes as you can imagine larger stuff will start taking up lots of room.

Although i am happy to have my house as a drop off for any larger items and i will organise transport (im sure a transport company will deliver free if we get a full load of larger stuff)

I will be around all week if anyone lives in the Southern Area and wants to drop clothes into me.

Would love to take over a van and large enclosed trailer full of clothes !!

Also toys for the kids and baby items.

As you can imagine these people have lost everything! So anything at all is a bonus.


----------



## missllama (Feb 8, 2009)

taryn i have a heap of stuff i can give ill drop u a pm now


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 8, 2009)

We want to get this to the people FREE of charge.

I will even spend my nights sorting what we collect into boxes of appropriate sizes so that people dont have to just go through the whole lot.


----------



## missllama (Feb 8, 2009)

do u want us to label boxes and bags with a size etc of what we have to make it easier?
i can donate a bag or so of baby clothes i have already bought alot anyway and a few boxes of womens clothes and ill go through michaels stuff too for mens things


----------



## kakariki (Feb 8, 2009)

I will go through anything I collect & bag it into sizes etc & label it all. That should save you some time. I can pick up from Mt Barker area along the way if anyone from there wants to help. I will put up some fliers in Milang & Strathalbyn tomorrow. Anyone from these areas who wants me to pick up can PM me. Any idea when you are likely to go Taryn?


PS......I will be going to Victor Harbour on Tuesday & on Thursday will be doing a run through Mt Barker to Stirling then up to Strathalbyn. From there I will go across to Murray Bridge so if there is anyone in or around those parts who has stuff to donate, let me know. I will then do another drive down to Taryn before they take off.


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 8, 2009)

Scotts works through the whole metro area and im sure i can get my dad on collection runs also.

i am going to get the school that the kids are at to also send out flyers tomorrow and i will collect any clothes from the school, if every child brings in just one supermarket bag of clothes we should be able to get a **** load together.

If we get a lot we may even do a few of the hardest hit towns, or to where ever the people that have been wipped out are staying (halls, community centres)


----------



## kakariki (Feb 8, 2009)

I will be at missllamathuen's on Wednesday so if anyone has anything to donate from the northern suburbs, you can PM her or myself to arrange drop off at her place. Taryn, you might just need that trailer, lol! Can I also suggest sheets, blankets etc?


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes Sam sheets blankets great idea.

We are good customers of Kennards so they may even offer us a free large trailer loan.


----------



## Danni (Feb 8, 2009)

where abouts are you hun?
im from the south


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 8, 2009)

Well Done MrsI,ITS ppl like you that give a damn,good stuff for helping all those pll in need at such a bad time.


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 8, 2009)

I am near Christies Beach, pm me for exact location.

pythons73, cant do a hell of a lot but every little bit helps.

Already have a few drop offs for the week, keep them coming guys !


----------



## shlanger (Feb 8, 2009)

*fire donation*

Thank you Mrs I and other ladies, I'm sure your donations will be well recieved by the one's that need them! In tragic times we all need to pull togeather!


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, have made a facebook group now, Clothes For Victoria.


----------



## kakariki (Feb 8, 2009)

Have you got a link Taryn?


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/group.php?gid=66041565341&ref=mf


----------



## Dipcdame (Feb 8, 2009)

Mrs I, your effort has touched my heart. I have a station wagon and trailer........ if you need any extra transport, I will be MORE than happy to offer my car and trailer. I will match you mile for mile to get the stuff there. I will pm my phone number to you if you need me.

ALSO.. what about toys and essential bits ond pieces for getting themselves back together.......... not rubbish, but if anyone has any spare kitchen stuff, just general day to day items that make daily living that bit easier?????


----------



## missllama (Feb 8, 2009)

i was thinking the same bev i was also trying to find some stuff i no i have in one of the cupboards a vcr n dvd player etc i thought that i could bubble wrap up and give too i just gotta find the stuff


----------



## missllama (Feb 8, 2009)

oh another thing i thought of was maby tinned dog n cat food etc, because the familys that have had to do a runner with there animals probably dont have enough food money etc and things like leads?

would that be any help?


----------



## kakariki (Feb 8, 2009)

Lol, I'd be more than happy to take my van & trailer but with my track record for breaking down, it might not be wise, lol. But if SA are as generous as I think they are we might need a truck. I will put my hand up for driving, I have an HR license. Anyone want to donate the use of a truck?? lol.


----------



## missllama (Feb 8, 2009)

kak we could organise putting money together to hire one u no moving trucks etc if need be
i could always keep u company if u go for the drive there!


----------



## Dipcdame (Feb 8, 2009)

Lana........... tinned and dry pet food, bird seed, and non perishable food for humans might be a good idea.


----------



## kakariki (Feb 8, 2009)

You're on Lana! You can be navigator, lol. I wonder of any of the truck companies would free lease one to us. Good PR for them! Then we could take bigger stuff like table, chairs etc. I have a spare bunk, a table, a TV...


----------



## missllama (Feb 8, 2009)

oh no i cant do maps... lol ill get us lost in 1second before we even leave town!

i might be able to enquire about trucks, i also may be able to enquire about the train to vic.. my dad is incharge of the railways like the ghan n stuff n all the freights etc if that would help

but i reckon if we get a truck we should fit it all!


----------



## Dipcdame (Feb 8, 2009)

Kaki, ring around, butter up a couple of places, I'm sure they'd love to get a bit of free publicity too!!!!!!


----------



## kakariki (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks like Bev"s riding shotgun with you Lana! lol. Let's wait & see if we need it first. If we do, then we'll have got us a convoy! lol. I have printed a few fliers to put up tomorrow. I am wondering whether to put a notice over the local radio as well. And contact some of the Family houses around the hills. Looks like a busy day tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 9, 2009)

Yep, im sure we could find a truck, if not we are good customers of Kennards, we could probably get one of theirs.

Im sure there are many more places rallying together to take stuff over there, but at least we are trying to do our little bit.

Happy to also take anything non perishable over there too.


----------



## Danni (Feb 9, 2009)

awesome i am woodcroft and i will be seeing you soon.


----------



## Fester (Feb 9, 2009)

It is fantastic Tayrn that you have taken the initiative to get things rolling
to assist the people caught up in this tragedy.
We had a big cleanout of unused clothing only a few weeks ago.
But there are other ways that APS members can assist with donations
to charities and other organistaions (Bunnings, Myer).
I have made a donation to Red Cross Victorian Bushfire Appeal Fund.
Lets also not forget the devastation this has caused to wildlife.
I have also made a donaton to Wildlife Victoria who are desperate for funds:
http://www.wildlifevictoria.org.au/cms/index.php


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 9, 2009)

We have just had this advertised on mix 102.3 and anyone is welcome to drop stuff into there station and we will collect from there.

So thats another drop off point for anyone in that area.


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 9, 2009)

First load will be going over this Thursday 12th Feb !


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 9, 2009)

OK now have a LARGE trailer free from Kennards, good on you boys !


----------



## Dipcdame (Feb 9, 2009)

Have rallied my e-mail list, got donations straight away......................more to come


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok Mix 102.3 has been inundated with phone calls so are NOT going to be a drop off now as they dont have the room, so please pm me and we will organise to collect.


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 9, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> Have rallied my e-mail list, got donations straight away......................more to come


 

Let me know what you have and how much we will try save some room and collect on the way through, if we dont have room we will collect on the way back for the 2nd run over.

I think this is what they call the snow ball effect !! Lol...

If we have enough stuff to warrant your wagon and trailer i will let you know!

Thanks everyone


----------



## Dipcdame (Feb 9, 2009)

I am ready, and able.......... I would love to help in such a way, would be a lovely reason to go for a drive!!! Can drop the stuff off to you if you wish


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, my house is looking like a thrift shop already, keep them coming guys !


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, we have companies ringing us donating TV fridges Washing Macn=hines, we are currently trying to organise a freight company, if we can get all the goods dropped to us, we are going to get a freight company to deliver, im sure i will find one that will do it free of charge. If not im sure i will find people to chip in for the cost.


----------



## missllama (Feb 9, 2009)

i was also thinking if anyone has any cages etc for animals, i mean can u imagine the amount of possums etc that would need care right now and im sure vic's fauner rescue or what ever they have would deffinatly not have enough!


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks lana, we may have secured a transport company, now i need to find out where to deliver [email protected]!


----------



## kakariki (Feb 9, 2009)

Milang Old School House Community Centre is on board! Their shed is at our disposal for donations. Fliers, radio announcements & school notices have gone out to all surrounding areas. We might need a truck out here! So many kind people, all wanting to help. This will be some snowball! Any idea who would be the best to try for truck hire?


----------



## Oldbeard (Feb 9, 2009)

Awesome job guys!!! You are an angel from above Taryn


----------



## channi (Feb 9, 2009)

I want to help too but live in queensland, can someone who is driving pm their bank details so I can put money in for the petrol.


----------



## chloethepython (Feb 9, 2009)

its a wonderful thing youre doing
keep up the good work


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 9, 2009)

Sam, let me know if you need someone down their to collect stuff, hubby can come down in the transit with a trailer, or you could kennards down your way for a free small truck hire or trailer hire to bring it up to me.

The snowball is getting bigger.

Looking for boxes now to box this stuff properly, waiting on return calls.


----------



## kakariki (Feb 9, 2009)

No Kennards near here but I was thinking maybe trying Avis truck rental. Or Budget? If we get enough, I might just load the truck & go from here. I have had some offers of furniture like wall units, tv etc so we'll see how things pan out. Petrol/ diesel money would be a huge help guys. Thanks. Isn't it amazing how people band together to help when the chips are down. You are all fantastic IMO!


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 9, 2009)

I am very humbled by all the support, Sam let me know if you get enough to warrant a truck rental i am sure they will give us one for free, if we ask nicely !!

You and Scott could possibly go in a convoy together for the first run.

Have just had more people drop stuff to my door !!

I am thankful for the people offering to help with petrol/diesel money, although i am not sure how to go about this.

We will be quite happy to pay for our own although i know people want to help, i will see what i can try organise !


----------



## Kersten (Feb 9, 2009)

Don't know if anyone has mentioned it already, or if you've done it - but have a chat with places such as Harvey Norman, Fantastic etc. I know in the relief effort after the Canberra fires they donated goods and offered massive discounts to people who'd lost their homes/belongings. They may already have something set up, but if you don't ask you won't know! Good luck with it all.


----------



## kakariki (Feb 9, 2009)

Sounds like a plan Taryn! Another thing I was thinking of was asking the fuel companies like BP maybe for a fuel card? That would be a big help. I am looking at the Budget website atm & they have a 12 tonne that would serve us well imo. But how to get it for free, lol??? Can you ask Kennards about a truck? As said I have HR license so anything up to that would be good.


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 9, 2009)

We have the transit and the large trailer, will see how the donations go, and plan as we go, at this stage Scott is planning on leaving Wed or Thurs with the Van and Trailer, (they can fit a lot of stuff but will see how we go)

If we get enough stuff to warrant the truck i will hit them up for it also. Its a small furntiure removal truck.

At the moment we are concentraing on clothes, non perishable foods, toys, things like deaderant, shampoos etc furntiure will not be needed until much later down the track as these people do not have houses to put it in !!


----------



## Kersten (Feb 9, 2009)

That's true they don't, however generally the donations from places like HN, Big W and the like take the form of vouchers for use at a later date, they don't take up much space but come in very handy and can cover goods such as clothing etc.

At the rate you're going it sounds like you'll need all the vehicles you can get! It's fantastic that everyone is chipping in.


----------



## kakariki (Feb 9, 2009)

I thought that too Taryn but they will need rental accommodation. Maybe a list of furniture we can access at a later date might be a better idea. Hmm... I have an idea hatching. I'll get back to you soon.


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 9, 2009)

Donoations coming in fast now, awesome adelaide !!


----------



## kakariki (Feb 9, 2009)

My phone has been hot all afternoon with people wanting to give clothing etc.I am picking some boxes up tomorrow with 4 other people bringing goods to MOSHCC tomorrow., the first of many, no doubt! Do we know where we are going?


----------



## Trouble (Feb 9, 2009)

Good on everyone who is donating!! I wish there was some way I could send down all the stuff I have here... I've got 3 bags of clothes, and toys that I'm giving to the Salvos... pitty I couldn't get them down there instead.

Keep it up guys


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 9, 2009)

Sam have just printed a list of all relief centres will be sitting down with Scott tonight and working out a route that will allow us to visit more than one spot.


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 9, 2009)

Scott will be leaving on the first run Wednesday early am, please try get donations to me on Tuesday, please still drop donations to me after this time as we will organise another run for next week.

We will stop taking donations on Wednesday next week (the 18th of Feb) and get everything we have collected in that week over there.

Thanks everyone, my pile of donations is growing very large here.


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 9, 2009)

Today Tonight have just announced that U Store It are drop off points across Adelaide.


----------



## channi (Feb 9, 2009)

If you want to call head office of a large national truck hire company, I have very close ties with the ppl who run 98.9 radio station here in Brisbane I should be able to arrange a couple of on air thank yous and maybe the station you are in contact with will do the same, great insentive for any company.
Also if anyone is in Brisbane and wants to donate food, clothing or electrical goods my sons are starting a collection at there school, we will be contacting other local schools and religious groups for donations and will be looking for transport too.


----------



## Jewly (Feb 9, 2009)

I work for J J Richards & Son's and this morning the company launched their own appeal throughout all of our branches/depots throughout Australia and the Directors are going to match us $ for $. We have a lot of council waste management contracts throughout Victoria and a lot of our customers and council contacts have been affected so it's really hit home to all of us. 

Let's hope we can raise a heap of money to help all those poor people who've been affected.


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 9, 2009)

Wayville Showgrounds is also another drop point !


----------



## kakariki (Feb 9, 2009)

Great idea Channi! I will try that radio idea. I am thinking Budget may be worth a try unless your friends at Kennards will come to the party Taryn? And I am thinking about doing a run Monday if I can get everything organised by then. Would that fit in with what you are doing? I will be down on Wednesday, can't do it before that as we have a number of people dropping goods off tomorrow and I need to be here. We are also hunting for a drop off at Strathalbyn, from which I will collect & take to MOSHCC.


----------



## BlindSnake (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey Taryn, Are you going to use the drop off point now, or are you still heading over?
Have some stuff, but will have to drop it to you tomorrow, as we are heading to melb ouselves, but going by plane, so cant take anything with us.


----------



## Eylandt (Feb 10, 2009)

While I think what you are doing is great, Its been made more then public that they dont want goods sent to the community centres. As has been stated all over the news they need cash. Its not due to a lack of man power, its because they are handing out cash and transport to people in those community centres. 

Reason behind it is:
People down there still need to work, the businesses that still exist and operate need the customers to stay open. Encouraging people to spend in the local community will stimulate business thus helping the community 100 times more then any goods donation.

Follow the advise given by the organisations down there that know what these communities need and donate any goods to The Salvo's.

In my eyes continuing to ignore the organisations simply shows the true intentions behind your donations. Would feel sorry for the last community centre on your "list" that will get very little if anything at all.


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 10, 2009)

Due to there being no Logistics to deal with donations at the other end, drop off points are preferred.

We will be taking everything we have collected and will continue to collect to U Store it at Lonsdale, they will be organising getting goods over to the people that need it once logistics are set up.

Eylandt - yes i agree they need money but as some people cannot afford to donate cash this is a small way they can help.

Adelaide drop points are - U Store it - Lonsdale, Norwood and Parra Hills and also the Wayville showgrounds.

Thanks everyone


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 10, 2009)

they are only saying stop with the goods as at the moment they are short on areas,once that is sorted out i think second hand items as long as they are in good condition are great from clothing to cutlery even the simplest items like coffee cups and towels and face washers pillow cases (bit hard to find snake owners with spare pillow cases)but anything will come in handy once the time is right .so I say good on you guys keep going and hope you get to make your wonderful donations soon to those poor people and animals


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks RBB - there is 5000 people without anything, yes for the short term they are clothed. But long term these people are going to need loads of clothes. Lets say even 10 outfits each thats a lot of clothing that will be needed. These people will be trying to rebuild their homes and lives and it will all come to good use eventually. It is the logistics part of it that the effected areas are not equipted to cope with atm. Thanks to U Store It this has been solved as we can drop all the goods to them and they will be deliverying when the time is right. 

Yes i agree that they need money but they also need a lot more than that !

I say anyway that people can help is a bonus, whether it be clothes dog food, we wish we didnt have 3 kids and work commitments otherwise i think my husband and i would have driven over there already and be cooking meals and helping where we could.

Maybe the government should get all the dole bludgers off their bums and down there in 'tent housing' to help with the clean up !


----------



## indicus (Feb 10, 2009)

Full credit to you Mr I; a true Aussie luv...top job


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok.... hubby is going over, leaving in the morning, Van and trailer is just about full.

I also know there is a semi leaving tomorrow heading to Whittlesea also, this is organised through a church group and will be heading to a church over that way.

We want to know that part of what we have collected will indeed get over there and handed out free of charge, not kept in Adelaide.

Of course we are just two people that had an idea that snowballed in massive proportions and we cannot keep taking stuff over, so we will take one load and the rest will be given to u store it and fingers crossed it gets over there at some stage.

Many thanks to Sam, and Bev for all there help i didnt realise we would collect so much stuff in such a short period of time.

Like i said whatever we cant fit on this run we will be giving to U Store it to distribute or if anyone is interested we can maybe store stuff at my dads factory for a run over at a later date once things have settled down a little.


----------



## kakariki (Feb 10, 2009)

Just to make it very clear. My "intention" is to :-
1, Make a list of Community Centres in the affected areas - Done
2. Contact these centres to find out exactly what there needs are - doing now
3 Bag items collected here according to size etc & clearly label - underway
4 Take them directly to the spot where they are needed, sorted, labeled & ready to go!
The last centre will get no more or less than the others as they will have given me a list. And no logistics needed cos it will all have been done prior to leaving SA. 
I fail to see why people go out of their way to find problems where there needn't be any!
Eylandt, I do understand about business etc but when you are standing in the only things you own, waiting to hear about relatives etc, shopping isn't a priority. And the kids who have lost their toys & possibly friends need something to cry into NOW, not 2 or 3 weeks down the track when mum or dad are up to shopping. I will be going ahead with the original plan until I hear from the Centres in the middle of this catastrophe to the contrary. If anyone who is in or near these areas has any inside info which could be helpful, please let me know. As I said to another member, I want to be 1000% certain that each & every donated item gets to where it is needed. Whatever it takes!


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 10, 2009)

Very right Sam, thats why Scott is still heading over tomorrow. Its a pitty that we cant do more.

I have also done the same thing, bagged and tagged everything so they know what is where.

My brother in law (works for the Herald Sun) is finding out today where the most needing places are and that is where we will head.

I will let you know Sam.


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 10, 2009)

eylandt, the government is only giving the people at the moment 1000 each and 400 per child...as we all know this isnt going to do much ...fundraising that is been done by the redcross,which is fantastic, will be given to the local government to assist people of these areas in rebuilding and removing, the domestic side of things like clothes and basic needs are in demand ...so I dont think the likes of horserule and the others are doing it for any self gratification like you make out ,they have organised and are obviously doing what they have been told to do by the authorities down in VIC give them credit where its due ..I hope you have been generous in your givings as you have been with your comments.


----------



## Kyro (Feb 10, 2009)

Just wanted to post this link as it has all the relief centres & numbershttp://www.theage.com.au/national/staying-in-touch-keeping-informed-20090209-82d3.html?page=-1


----------



## Eylandt (Feb 10, 2009)

kakariki;1376577 I will be going ahead with the original plan until I hear from the Centres in the middle of this catastrophe to the contrary![/quote said:


> Sunrise yesterday morning, Sunrise this morning, ABC News Radio and 2UE have all stated this. What more is needed?
> 
> You are more then welcome to contact the Community Centres and verify this if you like.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eylandt (Feb 10, 2009)

Kyro said:


> Just wanted to post this link as it has all the relief centres & numbershttp://www.theage.com.au/national/staying-in-touch-keeping-informed-20090209-82d3.html?page=-1


 
Thanks Kyro, as you'll read in that article:

Police have asked donors not to take items to bushfire relief centres, which have been overwhelmed with offers of help.


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 10, 2009)

erm who do you think centrelink are ?and if you think 1000 is enough thats a joke ...we give more to bloody overseas aid then we gave to our own people !


----------



## Eylandt (Feb 10, 2009)

Centrelink grants and Government grants are two different things. Regardless, either way this thread is about the Bushfires so lets keep it that way hmm?


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 10, 2009)

Eylandt said:


> Centrelink grants and Government grants are two different things. Regardless, either way this thread is about the Bushfires so lets keep it that way hmm?


 centrelink is not a private company ,its a government business ,therefore it is the government!......and I hope you have given like all of us should do ,everyone helps out how they can so why put crap on them ? I am sure Mrs I has been told what to do before jumping on the band wagon so like I said give her some credit


----------



## Eylandt (Feb 10, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> centrelink is not a private company ,its a government business ,therefore it is the government!......and I hope you have given like all of us should do ,everyone helps out how they can so why put crap on them ? I am sure Mrs I has been told what to do before jumping on the band wagon so like I said give her some credit


 
Like I said Im not going to get into the whole Centrelink debate with you. Its nothing more then trivial and does not effect the outcome whatsoever.

Im not putting "crap" on anyone. Ive stated to some of these people in the chat room that they have been advised NOT to do what they plan to do. Have also offered the alternative and correct way to assist but its fell on deaf or ignorant ears.


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 10, 2009)

Announced just then on SAFM that they are still in need of clothing and essential items, there is a truck leaving the Barossa Valley on Sunday or Monday, please contact the radio station SAFM for this lady contact details, if we can get it all to her they are taking over a massive truck.

She rang the centre direct and asked if they still needed more stuff and the centres response was YES !

Dont make this into a BITCH fight guys, ffs these people need help not people bickering.

Grow Up..


----------



## Eylandt (Feb 10, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> Dont make this into a BITCH fight guys, ffs these people need help not people bickering.


 
Nor do they need people disobeying Police and Red Cross requests to refrain from bringing goods directly to the Centres.


----------



## inthegrass (Feb 10, 2009)

i have donated the money i got from the last woma i sold.
cheers


----------



## URS (Feb 10, 2009)

Mrs_l

I sent you a PM ring me Asap, we had our freight company pick up a lot of gear here today and they are getting into the needed erea with there trucks and drivers. Contact me and I will see if I can get truck to your house for you. 

Regards Tim


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 10, 2009)

TIM - You are a true BLOODY legend !!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx




Also my husband has just dropped one full transit van and caged trailer load down to Wayville showgrounds. They are sorting packing and loading semis and sending them over so if you can get stuff down there it is going straight over to those in need.


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 10, 2009)

Eylandt - I know you are trying to mean well, but so are all the people donating their own clothes off their backs for this cause. It is not that they dont want the goods, they will need it all. Better to give something than nothing at all.

I just picked up 2 loads from my kids school including boxes of toothpaste, shampoo, wheetbix, dog food.

Big thanks again Tim !


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 10, 2009)

To show where my heart lies i will be spending the next few days down at Wayville Showgrounds helping the volunteers sort the donations...


----------



## URS (Feb 10, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> TIM - You are a true BLOODY legend !!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> ...


----------



## kakariki (Feb 10, 2009)

Why do so many threads end up in bitter words & accusations? Seriously, I think we need to just let it be. I have spent all afternoon sorting, bagging & labeling goods left at our Community Centre. I have talked to a church group who is keen to help & am currently waiting for word from my brother who lives a very short distance from the affected areas. I have asked him to ask around & find out where I need to go. 
I appreciate your comments Ey but whether you mean it to or not, it sounds like you are having a go at us for DOING something! The big organisations often get bogged down by beaureaucratic BS, something we dont have to worry about. And we are not asking them to do anything except point us to where the donations are needed. Last radio report I heard stated baby goods like nappies were needed as were shoes, non-perishable foods & bottled water.


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 10, 2009)

kakariki said:


> Why do so many threads end up in bitter words & accusations? .


 

Its APS !!!


----------



## Eylandt (Feb 10, 2009)

I know that you have the best intentions kakariki but ignoring the requests made by Red Cross (who run the Community Centres) and Police doesnt help the situation. The big organisations arent bogged down in any beaureaucratic crap at all. Theyve been handling things nicely down there so why isnt it enough to steer clear of areas that youve been asked not to go to and simply follow the requests (to donate to your local Salvo's store or similar collection point) of the people running the show?


----------



## kakariki (Feb 10, 2009)

I am not going to argue with you Ey. I fail to see why you feel the need to try to tear us down. I have just had a call from one of the shire councils in the area. They themselves were lucky & only lost a handful of houses but I have been given 2 phone numbers of groups wanting goods. Straight from the horses mouth, so to speak. It might be better to say, you have been heard Eylandt, we have taken what you have said on board but you are contradicting the info we are getting from people that are actually there. And for the record, my niece is a stationed in the area & I will be asking for her take on it all, from a POLICE point of view.


----------



## Eylandt (Feb 10, 2009)

kakariki said:


> I am not going to argue with you Ey. I fail to see why you feel the need to try to tear us down. I have just had a call from one of the shire councils in the area. They themselves were lucky & only lost a handful of houses but I have been given 2 phone numbers of groups wanting goods. Straight from the horses mouth, so to speak. It might be better to say, you have been heard Eylandt, we have taken what you have said on board but you are contradicting the info we are getting from people that are actually there. And for the record, my niece is a stationed in the area & I will be asking for her take on it all, from a POLICE point of view.


 
I believe Ive already given a link containing the point of view POLICE have,
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/1376648-post78


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 10, 2009)

kakariki said:


> I am not going to argue with you Ey. I fail to see why you feel the need to try to tear us down. I have just had a call from one of the shire councils in the area. They themselves were lucky & only lost a handful of houses but I have been given 2 phone numbers of groups wanting goods. Straight from the horses mouth, so to speak. It might be better to say, you have been heard Eylandt, we have taken what you have said on board but you are contradicting the info we are getting from people that are actually there. And for the record, my niece is a stationed in the area & I will be asking for her take on it all, from a POLICE point of view.


 he is obviously in a mood just ignore him .as i said before and will say again YOU GUYS ARE BLOODY FANTASTIC and keep on doing what you are doing ..and this week hubby and I are going to brave it and go and donate blood as I am O + and he is B + so thats our input on top of cash donations for both fire and flood victims,the death toll wasnt as many but there are alot of FNQ people that have to start again too:cry:


----------



## Dipcdame (Feb 10, 2009)

OK Eylandt, you've made your point, now scuttle off and let some real work get done, you'll not stop it, so just accept that there ARE those desperate enough to DO something. For many, it's not nearly enough to know ok, we put our hands in our pockets, that's it, I did me bit, we need to DO something. There are many different kinds of people who are only comfortable with putting their hand in their pocket, that's about as much as they feel they need to do, but htere are those who can't just sit on their backsides and shake heads at the loss and devastation, they HAVE to get physical and help physically. Imagine how the Victorians that desperately need the help would be if we were all of the type who just sat back and put our hands in our pockets?? What would be DONE then??

No, you do your bit your way, leave others to do it theirs. Goods ARE needed over there, money will not flow there for a while, so what are these people supposed to do?? Stand around in their smoke-laden stinking clothes for a couple of weeks while we get the money together, sorted, and over to them, so they can them go out and get some shopping? GET REAL........... there is a need, and it wil l be filled... get used to it, you won'd change anyone's minds!!.... now.... off you go!!!


----------



## Glidergirl (Feb 11, 2009)

myself and and a few other wildlife carers are collecting for the wildlife, they need things such as petrol vouchers as well as medical supplies. If anyone is wanting to help send me a PM


Thanks


----------



## Eylandt (Feb 11, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> OK Eylandt, you've made your point, now scuttle off and let some real work get done, you'll not stop it, so just accept that there ARE those desperate enough to DO something. For many, it's not nearly enough to know ok, we put our hands in our pockets, that's it, I did me bit, we need to DO something. There are many different kinds of people who are only comfortable with putting their hand in their pocket, that's about as much as they feel they need to do, but htere are those who can't just sit on their backsides and shake heads at the loss and devastation, they HAVE to get physical and help physically. Imagine how the Victorians that desperately need the help would be if we were all of the type who just sat back and put our hands in our pockets?? What would be DONE then??
> 
> No, you do your bit your way, leave others to do it theirs. Goods ARE needed over there, money will not flow there for a while, so what are these people supposed to do?? Stand around in their smoke-laden stinking clothes for a couple of weeks while we get the money together, sorted, and over to them, so they can them go out and get some shopping? GET REAL........... there is a need, and it wil l be filled... get used to it, you won'd change anyone's minds!!.... now.... off you go!!!


 

Rightio, Im sure you know what they need better then Red Cross and Police. Go against their requests to stay away as quite obviously the people running the show dont know what theyre doing. If they were saying "Yes, please drop goods off to the Centres" I'd probably be on the drive down there myself. Thing is thats not what theyre saying. Theyre saying stay away! Anybody who has actually bothered to make enquiries would know that. STOP MAKING OUT LIKE IM PERSONALLY AGAINST SENDING GOODS TO THE CENTRES.


For those who are donating goods to Salvo's the latest list of goods needed are:

Shoes (particularly Mens Large)
Kitchen Utensils
Pet Supplies
Underwear
Toiletries


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 11, 2009)

keep stirring that pot eylandt!


----------



## Eylandt (Feb 11, 2009)

For as long as you lot continue to attack me I'll keep defending myself.


----------



## Dipcdame (Feb 11, 2009)

Eylandt said:


> For as long as you lot continue to attack me I'll keep defending myself.



In reading back over the posts, I can't see where you have been "attacked" yet, or maybe that's what you are looking for? Tell you what, if you don't want anyone answering you back, let's make a deal, stay away from this thread and leave us to do what we feel we need to, and we'll not message you again.................... in other words, you leave us alone, and we promise to leave you alone.....fair enough????? Bye bye.


----------



## Eylandt (Feb 11, 2009)

Grow up. Its a public forum. You reply, I reply. You ignore, I ignore.. Capiesh?


----------



## Eylandt (Feb 11, 2009)

So, how much do you guys actually have to donate now?


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 11, 2009)

We have already delivered 4 Transit Vans and 3 caged trailer loads full down to central drop off station.

I have another 40 boxes and about 50 large bags at my house ready for collection this afternoon.

Eylandt - we get your point - so now you can sush !!!


----------



## Kersten (Feb 11, 2009)

:shock:


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 11, 2009)

Wayville and U store it are now asking that clothes be stored and kept for the time being.

The are still accepting toys, toiletries, food items, gifts,

The people may well need more clothing items as the next few weeks unfold, 

Great to see that so many people have given so much.


----------



## Kyro (Feb 11, 2009)

Huge well done to all of you that have gone out of your way to help, you should all be very proud of yourselves for pulling off what you have so far It's nice to know their are still a lot of good people in the world
Being so far away I could only help financially but I take comfort in knowing the victims & their families have people such as yourselves surrounding them through this terrible time.


----------



## Ali.DeLeeuw (Feb 11, 2009)

*Animals need help too*

Don't forget about the animals !!

We need donations to start fire rescue and rehabilitation. Many Victorian Wildlife Shelters have been burnt down completely.

Go to www.wildlifevictoria.org.au to donate.

Thanks,
Alison


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 11, 2009)

I have probably half a semi load of stuff here which is being collected today.

Many Thanks to everyone who donated goods.


----------



## FAY (Feb 11, 2009)

The company I work for has donated $100,000.00 and any donations by staff they are going to go dollar for dollar.

Good on all the businesses getting on board.
I will be going through my wardrobe as well. Some of my clothes still have the labels on them.....best to give them to someone who needs them much more than me.


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 11, 2009)

An update of what we have collected, mind you we have already taken a few loads down to the centre point drop off station, you could at least double this pile with what we have already dropped off.

Many thanks to Sam who drove to my place from way down south today to drop off more collections.


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 11, 2009)

Just filled the truck about 10 pallets worth of goods.

Big thanks to Direct Freight Express, Tim from URS, Impact Flooring, Sam, Bev, Christies Beach Primary School and everyone else that has helped me get stuff together, and get it on its way !!


----------



## Glidergirl (Feb 11, 2009)

we defiantately still needs stuff for the animals pet carriers especially atm. Any thing we get will be distributed between the different wildlife groups in Vic, not just one. Please if you can help ring me or send me a PM 0403269953


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 11, 2009)

Forgot to also thank Kennards for trailer hire and boxes for free. 

Thank You !!


----------



## kakariki (Feb 11, 2009)

Glidergirl, PM sent to you.
Still more goods coming in at Milang & now there is a collection point at Strathalbyn. I will be collecting what they have for bagging & tagging. I think a big thanks also needs to go to the Milang Old School House Community Centre for all the help they have given. All the staff there, both paid & volunteers have been great, from receipting cash donations to running back & forward to the shed with the phone for me, & everything in between. And the people of this region have been so generous too. 
I was amazed to see the huge collection at your place Taryn. Most of your carport was hidden! ..& that is a GIANT carport, lol! I think you guys are just awesome for all the work you have done & are still doing.


----------



## kakariki (Feb 11, 2009)

A valid point was brought to my attention tonight. NSW have also had fires. Anyone know anything about these? And could we send some of the vast amount of donations their way if needed? And Qld? The sheer size of devastation in Vic has overshadowed the other areas that may also need assistance.


----------



## Glidergirl (Feb 12, 2009)

This thread is concerning the wildlife of Vict, NSW and Qld that is need of help


http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat/victorian-wildlife-whats-happening-103193


----------

